# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  حكم دستورية 2007: مادام وزير العدل الذي أحال قاضيا لمجلس الصلاحية لم يشترك فيه

## ناني

حكمت المحكمة برفض الدعوى بطلب الحكم بعدم الاعتداد بالحكم الصادر في الدعوى رقم 3 لسنة 2002 صلاحية لانعدامه ، وعدم ترتيب أي أثر قانوني عليه والمضي في تنفيذ الحكم رقم 151 لسنة 21 قضائية (دستورية) ـ بعدم دستورية المادة 98/3 من قانون السلطة القضائية رقم 46 لسنة 1972(1) .

(حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا ـ في القضية رقم 1 لسنة 26 قضائية ( منازعة تنفيذ ) ـ جلسة 2/12/2007 ) .
المبدأ :
منازعة التنفيذ قوامها ـ حكم مجلس الصلاحية في دعوى الصلاحية محل التداعي ليس مناقضا لحكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا في القضية رقم 151 لسنة 21 قضائية (دستورية) .
وحيث إن المادة (50) من قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا الصادر بالقانون رقم 48 لسنة 1979 تنص على انه ( تفصل المحكمة دون غيرها في كافة المنازعات المتعلقة بتنفيذ الأحكام والقرارات الصادرة منها ، وتسري على هذه المنازعات الأحكام المقررة في قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية بما لا يتعارض وطبيعة اختصاص المحكمة والأوضاع المقررة أمامها . ولا يترتب على رفع المنازعة وقف التنفيذ ما لم تأمر المحكمة بذلك حتى الفصل في المنازعة ) .
 وحيث إنه من المقرر ـ وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة ـ أن قوام منازعة التنفيذ ألا يكون تنفيذ الحكم القضائي الصادر عنها قد تم وفقا لطبيعته ، وعلى ضوء الأصل فيه ، بل يكون قد إعترضته عوائق حالت قانونا دون اكتمال مداه ، بما يعرقل جريان أثاره كاملة دون نقصان ، وبشرط أن تكون هذه العوائق ـ سواء بطبيعتها أم بالنظر إلى نتائجها ـ حائلة دون تنفيذ أحكامها تنفيذا صحيحا أو مكتملا أو مقيدا لنطاقها .
وحيث إن المادة (98) من قانون السلطة القضائية سالفة الذكر تنص على أن ( تأديب القضاة بجميع درجاتهم يكون من اختصاص مجلس تأديب يشكل على النحو الآتي :
رئيس محكمة النقض                                      رئيسا
أقدم ثلاثة من رؤساء محاكم الاستئناف 
أقدم ثلاثة من مستشاري محكمة النقض                       أعضاء 
..................................................  ........................................
 وذلك بعد إستبعاد الفقرة الأخيرة المقضي بعدم دستوريتها بموجب قضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا المشار إليه سابقا ، والتي كانت تنص على انه ( ولا يمنع من الجلوس في هيئة مجلس التأديب سبق الاشتراك في طب الإحالة إلى المعاش أو رفع الدعوى التأديبية ) .
وحيث إن مؤدي قضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا بعدم دستورية الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة (98) السالفة البيان ـ وكما ورد في أسباب حكمها المتقدم ـ أنه لا يجوز لمن سبق له الاشتراك في طلب إحالة قاض للمعاش أو إحالته للمحاكمة التأديبية ، أن يجلس في هيئة مجلس التأديب الذي يفصل في أمر صلاحية القاضي أو تأديبه ، باعتبار أن هذا العضو سبق أن أبدى رأيا أو اتخذ موقفا في شأن ذلك القاضي ، بما يحول دون تأسيس المحاكمة على ضمانة الحيدة التي لا يجوز إسقاطها عن احد من المتقاضين ، لتسعهم جميعا على تباينهم .
وحيث إنه متى كان من تقدم ، وإذا كان الثابت من الأوراق أن حكم مجلس الصلاحية الصادر في الدعوى رقم 3 لسنة 2002 بإحالة المدعي إلى وظيفة غير قضائية ، قد صدر عن مجلس تأديب تم تشكيله استنادا إلى ما بقى من نص المادة (98) من قانون السلطة القضائية ـ بعد القضاء بعدم دستورية الفقرة الأخيرة منها ـ ومن ثم لا يكون قد أصابه ثمة عوار في هذا التشكيل الذي التزم قضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا الصادر في القضية رقم 151 لسنة 21 قضائية (دستورية ) ، ذلك أن الذي أحال المدعي ـ في الدعوى الماثلة ـ إلى مجلس الصلاحية هو وزير العدل بناء على مذكرة التفتيش القضائي المرفوعة إليه بعد إجراء التحقيق في الشكوى رقم (30) لسنة 2002 حصر عام التفتيش القضائي المقدمة ضد المدعي . وقد خلا تشكيل مجلس الصلاحية من وزير العدل ، كما لم يثبت انه شارك في هذا المجلس أي ممن اشترك في أي من إجراءات التحقيق التي باشرتها إدارة التفتيش القضائي ، ومفاد ذلك انه لم يشارك في مجلس الصلاحية أي ممن سبق أن شارك في إحالة المدعي إلى هذا المجلس لمحاكمته وتقرير صلاحيته . الأمر الذي لا يعد معه حكم مجلس الصلاحية في دعوى الصلاحية رقم 3 لسنة 2000 بإحالة المدعي إلى وظيفة غير قضائية ، مناقضا لحكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا في القضية رقم 151 لسنة 21 قضائية ( دستورية ) ، ولا يشكل عقبة تحول دون تنفيذ الحكم الأخير لعدم انطباقه في الدعوى الماثلة ، وبما تفقد معه دعوى منازعة التنفيذ أي سند لها من الواقع والقانون ويتعين القضاء برفضها .

----------

